# How to make dessert soaps?



## CherryTree (Jan 30, 2011)

I would love to learn how to make dessert soaps like these:

http://sunbasilgarden.blogspot.com/2010 ... soaps.html

Does anyone know how to make these?  I've searched everywhere and I can't find a recipe.  How on earth does she make the crust like that?  It looks awesome!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks like MP. The bottom layer might have some sort of scrubbies like oatmeal or brown sugar and scented with a fragrance that discolors. The top is either white MP base with color or clear MP with color.


----------



## CherryTree (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I know it's MP.  I've tried making something similar to these bars, but they turn out awful.  The bottom "crust" layer doesn't look anywhere as nice as hers, and I'm wondering how she does it.  My bottom layer looks...I don't know how to describe it...mushy?...and it sweats a lot.  I used brown sugar - a lot of it.  Her bottom layer looks sugary and crumbly, almost like a real crust.  I wonder if there's a trick to this?  Anyone know?


----------



## carebear (Jan 30, 2011)

dunno how she does it, but indeed it seems the bottom is sugar (tho perhaps not brown sugar).  looks crumbly in the pic.

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/41899551


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2011)

The bottom just looks like solid sugar scrub.  So, I'd go with a solid sugar scrub recipe, then just pour your regular soap over that.  It looks like she added a brown colorant to her scrub, because she just lists sugar in the ingredients section.
Just mix:
Sugar, oil (jojoba, olive, etc).  Then melt your clear mp and add colorant.  Add the sugar mix to the melted mp.  Pour into mold and push it in.


----------



## BBrandDesign (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't like it when my soap looks like candy because then I want to eat it


----------



## Genny (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL I know.  It's a lot worse if you scent your soap in chocolate or something really yummy smelling.
The other day I made some cupcake soaps scented in cotton candy and put them up to dry out.  Well, my 20 month old son snuck a bite of a couple and the poor little guy ended up with a tummy ache.


----------

